# Lunch date with Sue and Tyler!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We had the most lovely day today! Sue and Tyler came to my house for lunch. Believe it or not Benny was sooo good and it was Emma that was not acting like a lady! :blink: Tyler was such a good sport about it though. Sue brought us cupcakes from Crumbs bakery and she remembered carrot cake was my favorite. And she certainly spoiled my pups...Emma got a holiday sweater with pearls on it and they got toys and treats! They even got their own version of cupcake treats! Sue and Tyler....we had the BEST day with you and we really hope you enjoyed yourselves. You are welcome to my home anytime! Thank you so much for everything!!!! 

Ok so don't let me hold back. Let the pictures begin :chili:

Welcome to our home Tyler!









Tyler gets to sit in the Tiffany blue chairs with Ben and Emma! :wub:









Tyler looks content, Benny looks happy and Emma is sulking b/c she was so naughty all day! 









Tyler says enough! Let's play!









Time for play! :chili:









I LOVE this pic! Our boys bonded :wub::wub:










Ok how about some TREATS!!!








Sue, Tyler, Me B&E









And one more. I think this one is adorable!











Ben and Emma say THANK YOU for coming over! Benny's smile says it all! We had the perfect day with you Sue. Truly! :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw what a great day you all had!
The pups look so happy!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, I'm with you! I LOVE the pic of "The Boys"! :wub:

What a grand time was had by all! B)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yahooooo!!! Looks like such a fun day!! I wish I could have come, maybe next time.....

Benny looks like he really enjoyed having his buddy over!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - the pleasure was all ours. :thumbsup:We had such a good time. You were an amazing hostess, baking a quiche, making a fabulous salad and baking pecan pie. Despite your protests, I think you were very Martha Stewartesque. It was all so yummy And Tyler had so much fun meeting Benny and Emma. My favorite time was out in the backyard. Tyler's never been off leash before so it was great to see him be able to roam free. :chili: I think he and Benny really bonded. Maybe he's the Maltese Whisperer.:HistericalSmiley: Whatever it was, Benny acted perfectly. Emma on the other hand, I think wanted to protect her brother and show Tyler who's boss. But I still think they had lots of good play time. Your handsome DH is a sweetie and your house is just beautiful. What a wonderful day. The next one's on me.
So heer are my pix, but not as good as yours.

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No it's Tyler coming to visit.








Here's Emma modeling her new sweater, You can see the pearls in front. So glad it fit.









Hi, Benny here. I'm the life of the party. These two next to me just couldn't keep up.

















Emma: Do you believe Benny trying to steal our thunder?








Tyler: You're telling me.








And just a very sweet shot of Emma and Tyler








Auntie Tammy - I had a tewwific time and I tink dat dose cookies you gave mommy for me wit da turkey, the twee and de pumpkin will be dewishus. You awe a vewy fun auntie.:hugging: I agree.:chili:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

What a wonderful day you had! Really wished I lived near more fluff owners!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what fun!!!! You all look great but Benny's smile takes the prize!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonderful picturese!!! I love all of them.....it looks like everyone had a great time!!! So glad the two of you got together with the gorgeous fluffs!!!:chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love it! Thought I saw all the pics on FB but so glad I checked out this thread as there are more here! What a fun time and you answered my question about how Benny was with Tyler. How funny that Emma took on Benny's role LOL! I'm sure next time even she will have a blast! How wonderful that Tyler got to roam free and play - good times!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a wonderful day and such sweet pictures. I sure wish I lived close to other SM members.

It sounds like such a wonderful and fun time. I especially love the picture of Sue and Tammy and the 3 fluffs all together.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone! Ya know when you have one of those days that leave you smiling even after it's over? Yup....today was one of those days!! 

For this overconcerned mommy to see her Benny behave and enjoy himself was the icing on the cupcake! I never could have imagined Ben and Tyler bonding so much! Maybe all the training is starting to work and come together. And having Tyler the maltese dog whisperer definitley helped! As for Miss Emma....she's about to get a lesson in being a lady! 

I'm glad my Martha Stewart impersonation worked out. Phew! I was nervous. I've been picking at the quiche all night and the cupcakes. Goodness I better go for a run tomorrow morning LOL!

PS...Erik was so impressed with Tyler! He is totally smitten with him! Who could blame him? Tyler we wuv you!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sure looks like you all had a fun time. The pups all look so pretty and happy.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh how fabulous and what a fun way to spend a lazy Saturday!!!  I love love loved the pics - esp the one with Benny smiling and the one with the two of you beautiful Mommies with your little beans!!! How much fun and thank you so much for sharing your day with us!!! I so admire those who can take great pics - esp of several together. I just tried (after bathing my three) and the cooperation was non-existant someone always turning or acting up...then all fell asleep. You guys have SO MANY GREAT PHOTOS!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Eileen there was a lot of noisemaking and the word treat and toys squeaking to get their cooperation LOL! That's why my dogs pictures are always taken on those Tiffany blue chairs. They are the perfect place to sit them and for the most part they are stuck there and have to look at the camera LOL!!! I also set my camera so that it can take a bunch of shots quickly...that helps too. 

Sue...you should have said something. We could've brought them back outside to play in the yard! Next time we'll sit out there longer so Tyler can roam free! Outside pictures would have been fun too. Darn! Definitely next time


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

looks like a fun day. Those pics were great - the last one with the big smile said it all


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh what great photos, and looks like you all had a great day.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your fun day & cute pictures! Zoey wishes she had some SM friends nearby. Thanks for making us smile.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How fun! Gorgeous pics of all of you!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sounds like the perfect day. The meal sounds marvelous, Tammy. The red sweater is gorgeous on Emma, how sweet of Sue and Tyler. I loved all the pics!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, how lovely!!! You Mommies and the kids look beautiful!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Eileen there was a lot of noisemaking and the word treat and toys squeaking to get their cooperation LOL! That's why my dogs pictures are always taken on those Tiffany blue chairs. They are the perfect place to sit them and for the most part they are stuck there and have to look at the camera LOL!!! I also set my camera so that it can take a bunch of shots quickly...that helps too.
> 
> *Sue...you should have said something. We could've brought them back outside to play in the yard! Next time we'll sit out there longer so Tyler can roam free! Outside pictures would have been fun too. Darn! Definitely next time *


I don't want to spoil him too much!! All I need is for Tyler to come home saying he wants a backyard at his house. We've tricked him into thinking Riverside Park is ours. :innocent: Unfortunately no off-leashing. Do wish we had a fenced in yard in VT but between the moose, black bears, hawks and coyotes who have frequented the area over the years, I'm opting for a leash walk. But we are definitely looking forward to the next time at your house.
BTW with the pix, Tammy's DH also had to take some so we had lots of handlers. :thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pictures! Looks like all of you had a wonderful time  
Tammy, I love your interior design!! and Susan, great taste in the sweater for little Emma :thumbsup:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow all of the pix are great! Love your house Tammy!!!

I am glad everyone had a good time.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh wow, what a lovely time you 2 beautiful ladies & the fluffs had. I had fun just looking at the pictures.:aktion033: Bennys little smiley face is just precious & seeing all 3 together is a real treat. Glad you all had a wonderful visit.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh what beautiful pics, just so precious and both of you are just sweethearts and your babies are over the top beuatiful. Thank you so much for sharing these, I really did enjoy them. What a nice and wonderful day!!!! The beautiful smiles on both your faces and the fluffs faces say it all


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!!! Cuteness overload :wub:wub::wub: 
What FUN!  thank you sooooo much for sharing your lovely day with us ^_^
Hugs
Kat


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

What great pictures!! Looks like you all had a fantastic time. What a beautiful red sweater on little Emma!

Tammy- I think that smiling shot of Benny with Emma in the chair would have been the perfect Warhol picture!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sweet and wonderful pics of all of you!! So glad you had a great time together!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel & I had a vicariously good time visiting w/you today! What lovely, lovely company you are---can almost taste the lunch---but mostly enjoyed the company---thanks for letting us drop by from cyberspace!
I didn't know NJ could be so lovely!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh what a fun day! I loved all the pictures and especially the one with all five of you together!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

What a lovely day, lovely fluffs and lovely people.

I, too, love the shot of all of you together - - - the sweater is very pretty and Benny's smile is to die for! Tylers big, beautiful eyes are always compelling . . .

Thank you for sharing -


Sue,

I can't agree more - there is nothing that compares to seeing a fluff run free - with with the wind pushing their hair back from their face . . .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jpupart said:


> What great pictures!! Looks like you all had a fantastic time. What a beautiful red sweater on little Emma!
> 
> Tammy- I think that smiling shot of Benny with Emma in the chair would have been the perfect Warhol picture!!


I agree Jocelyn. I sent that photo edoted below to Tammy last night sans Tyler since that particular picture is really great of Benny and Emma If not the Warhol then it will just make a great framed picture.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I don't want to spoil him too much!! All I need is for Tyler to come home saying he wants a backyard at his house. We've tricked him into thinking Riverside Park is ours. :innocent: Unfortunately no off-leashing. Do wish we had a fenced in yard in VT but between the moose, black bears, hawks and coyotes who have frequented the area over the years, I'm opting for a leash walk. But we are definitely looking forward to the next time at your house.
> BTW with the pix, Tammy's DH also had to take some so we had lots of handlers. :thumbsup:


 hehe ok! Understood! Hey having Riverside Park so close by is not too shabby! Tyler gets to flaunt his cuteness all over the Upper West Side!:wub:

And glad we got Erik to take those pics before he left for work. He really captured some great ones of us!


Snowbody said:


> I agree Jocelyn. I sent that photo edoted below to Tammy last night sans Tyler since that particular picture is really great of Benny and Emma If not the Warhol then it will just make a great framed picture.


 Jocelyn....I thought the same thing when Sue sent me this picture cropped! :w00t: I already put it on my cell phone wallpaper so everytime I click my phone on I see this darling pic and think of the wonderful lunch I had w/Sue & Tyler! :wub: It's definitely frameworthy and stay tuned....siggy worthy! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I LOVE that picture of Benny and Emma!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Tammy, those pictures are great! I loved seeing the three pups together and the ones with you and Sue are great. Looked like a good day to me. 
That picture Sue posted is amazing of B&E. I love the way Benny is smiling. :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a wonderful visit!!
love all the pics!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Yepperooni, makes an awesome siggy pic... but you could also doll it up with holiday stickies and use it for Christmas  Very great shot!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy and Sue you both are beautiful women, I love the picture of both of you with the babies in the chair, it looks like you had a wonderful day. Tammy your house is beautiful, I like your color scheme.
Emma reminds me so much of Matilda, in a few pictures she even looks like her, you know the sulking look:HistericalSmiley:
Just think you pretty ladies would never have met if it wasn't for SM. You must live close to one another
The kids look adorable, looks like boys rule Emma. But you got a lovely sweater pretty girl


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Tammy and Sue you both are beautiful women, I love the picture of both of you with the babies in the chair, it looks like you had a wonderful day. Tammy your house is beautiful, I like your color scheme.
> Emma reminds me so much of Matilda, in a few pictures she even looks like her, you know the sulking look:HistericalSmiley:
> *Just think you pretty ladies would never have met if it wasn't for SM*. You must live close to one another
> The kids look adorable, looks like boys rule Emma. But you got a lovely sweater pretty girl


Paula - It's so funny that you said that. I was just thinking the same thing myself this morning...if it wasn't for SM, Tammy and I never would have know each other. I am such an admirer of Tammy's - I'm old enough to be her mom - yes, her mom is within a year of my age - and despite the age difference, we had such a good time...more like old friends. When I knew I needed to leave since it was DARK already, it felt like I could have stayed for hours. She's probably thinking, "Nice having that old lady over." :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:Just kidding Tammy. 

I really think of how lucky I've been to meet some really wonderful people on SM and ones I actually consider friends now. The icing on the cake is being close enough to be able to see them. It took me about an hour to drive to Tammy's; it's about 2 and a quarter to get to Pat's. I think that's part of why Nationals were so special to me last year. I was finally able to meet so many women who I already knew I would like
I know we get off on tangents on SM and posts fly back and forth with a lot of passion here and feelings get hurt, but I do have to say that at the core, there are some remarkable people here, who I'm so lucky to know.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I boo-hooed(got all emotional) when I saw your gorgeous pics!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:So wonderful! I love, love ,love, these pics~ All of you look terrific!:chili::chili::chili: I especially love the pic of moms and fluffs together, and the pics of the fluffs in the chair. Did I say these pics were great????!:cheer: I'm so glad you all had fun, together!:wub: Love, love, LOVE these pics!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033: I have a smile on my face just knowing the wonderful time you all had together!!! The whole day sounded wonderful and a good time was had by all. The pictures are absolutely priceless.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I love the new picture as your siggie:chili::chili: I also think you can make it a holiday siggie with some embellishments in Photobucket. So glad we got those new shots of our kids (and the ones of us). I love them.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I love those pictures! It looks like everyone had a great time. Spending the day with three adorable fluffs must have been a real treat.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - It's so funny that you said that. I was just thinking the same thing myself this morning...if it wasn't for SM, Tammy and I never would have know each other. I am such an admirer of Tammy's - I'm old enough to be her mom - yes, her mom is within a year of my age - and despite the age difference, we had such a good time...more like old friends. When I knew I needed to leave since it was DARK already, it felt like I could have stayed for hours. She's probably thinking, "Nice having that old lady over." :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:Just kidding Tammy.
> 
> I really think of how lucky I've been to meet some really wonderful people on SM and ones I actually consider friends now. The icing on the cake is being close enough to be able to see them. It took me about an hour to drive to Tammy's; it's about 2 and a quarter to get to Pat's. I think that's part of why Nationals were so special to me last year. I was finally able to meet so many women who I already knew I would like
> I know we get off on tangents on SM and posts fly back and forth with a lot of passion here and feelings get hurt, but I do have to say that at the core, there are some remarkable people here, who I'm so lucky to know.


 AWWW Sue! That was the sweetest thing you could have said. :wub::wub::blush:
The feelings are 100% mutual! I'm not one bit surprised we got along so well. Are you kididng me?! Old lady?! Never did that cross my mind! I told you how close I am with my Mother. She is my best friend and when I'm not w/Erik I spend ALL my time with her! And I am proud of it! I think I actually get along with people older than me than people my own age. I've been like that my whole life. So maybe that's why we get along so well. My mother was actually bummed she couldn't make it over to meet you but she said she would love to come to our next get together. You would love her Sue! 

And I'm gonna bedazzle the siggy pic with some holiday cheer! :chili:That picture is so special! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

ohhhh.......it looks like everyone had such a great time!!! Hunter really enjoyed seeing 3 of his BFFs all together and he imagined himself (and his mommy and her wine glass) there too!

I was so excited to see Benny smiling in these pictures and seeming to do so well with Tyler and Sue there - poor Emma, she's just not used to being outnumbered by the men or having these other fluffs in HER home - she likes going to Pats!

Sue - you are so not old and even if you were your personality is so incredibly great that I can't imagine anyone not getting along with you . Again, I am so glad you ladies had a GREAT time together and that all the fluffs did well. I can't wait to see pictures from the next time!


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

I love ALL of the pictures! Y'all's babies are so animated.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

So heartwarming to see your beautiful Chrisman boys bonding:wub:
Looks like a lovely day, thanks for sharing the great pictures of everyone!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

puppy lover said:


> So heartwarming to see your beautiful Chrisman boys bonding:wub:
> Looks like a lovely day, thanks for sharing the great pictures of everyone!


 My husband couldn't get over how much Ben and Tyler looked alike. Benny is much bigger but DH was amazed at their identical mannerisms! Very interesting to see the similarities between our boys! :wub:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I love the pictures...looks as though you all had a blast. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> What a wonderful day and such sweet pictures. *I sure wish I lived close to other SM members.*
> 
> It sounds like such a wonderful and fun time. I especially love the picture of Sue and Tammy and the 3 fluffs all together.


I wish I did too.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwww, these photos are beautiful and it's a pleasure to see you, Sue and the furkids together, dear Tammy!

I didn't realize before that Benny and Tyler look like siblings! 

By the way, you both look gorgeous, Tammy and Sue! :happy:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

What great pics just so sweet all of them together. My that Benny has the greatest smile he always looks so happy. Gosh its nice to get together with people on SM.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness what great pics!!! I just love it that Benny and Tyler bonded. Benny looks really happy to have company. Oh Tammy that had to make you soooo happy.

LOVE the group photo. Oh it's just perfect!!!

I hope you all do this again so we can see more pics. Looks like soooo much fun. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Terry36 said:


> I love the pictures...looks as though you all had a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I did too.


 :wub::wub:


Alexa said:


> Awwww, these photos are beautiful and it's a pleasure to see you, Sue and the furkids together, dear Tammy!
> 
> I didn't realize before that Benny and Tyler look like siblings!
> 
> ...


 Thank you Alexandra!!!! The boys do look so similar, don't they? But Tyler is by far much smaller than my Bubba boy LOL!


malteseboy22 said:


> What great pics just so sweet all of them together. My that Benny has the greatest smile he always looks so happy. Gosh its nice to get together with people on SM.


 That Benny smile is what keeps him out of trouble! He really has learned how to work that smile to his advantage! 


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my goodness what great pics!!! I just love it that Benny and Tyler bonded. Benny looks really happy to have company. Oh Tammy that had to make you soooo happy.
> 
> LOVE the group photo. Oh it's just perfect!!!
> 
> I hope you all do this again so we can see more pics. Looks like soooo much fun. :wub:


 It sure did Crystal! I had a smile that lasted long after Sue and Tyler left!:wub: 

Tyler had his little black/white harness on from your shop! He totally was channeling Jett for the day! :wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> :wub::wub:
> 
> It sure did Crystal! I had a smile that lasted long after Sue and Tyler left!:wub:
> 
> Tyler had his little black/white harness on from your shop! He totally was channeling Jett for the day! :wub::wub:


I always thought Jett and Benny looked similar but I truly have to do a double take on some of Tyler's pics. I would have been in heaven to be a part of that lunch date. :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I always thought Jett and Benny looked similar but I truly have to do a double take on some of Tyler's pics. I would have been in heaven to be a part of that lunch date. :tender:


And we would have loved to have you there


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I was telling Sue that Crystal...how much Tyler and Jett look alike. All this time we thought Benny and the Jett were so similar but you could really see the likeness w/Tyler and Jett. All 3 boys could pass for brothers! 

And yes....would that not just have been wonderful if Crystal could have joined us! One of these days (and I've said it before) we need to all charter a bus and go visit our Indiana friend. Want to rent a car and go Sue??? hehe


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> I was telling Sue that Crystal...how much Tyler and Jett look alike. All this time we thought Benny and the Jett were so similar but you could really see the likeness w/Tyler and Jett. All 3 boys could pass for brothers!
> 
> And yes....would that not just have been wonderful if Crystal could have joined us! One of these days (and I've said it before) we need to all charter a bus and go visit our Indiana friend. Want to rent a car and go Sue??? hehe


I'm ready. :chili: But I better start building up my bank account because I think I could do some real damage at Crystal's store. And I don't mean cookie crumbs.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a fun playdate!
You captured some really nice poses of Benny & Emma with Tyler.
I love the colour scheme of your decorating!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I'm ready. :chili: But I better start building up my bank account because I think I could do some real damage at Crystal's store. And I don't mean cookie crumbs.


 You and me both! Let the savings begin 



Canada said:


> What a fun playdate!
> You captured some really nice poses of Benny & Emma with Tyler.
> I love the colour scheme of your decorating!


 :wub:Thanks!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww...what a fabulous day!! Thank you for sharing the pictures, all the pups and humans (hehe) looked amazing!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just want to say one word "PRICELESS" the pics are amazing , awesome that they all bonded and that u girls had such a wonderful time . the pics all of them are to die for .. what kind of camera do you have tammy ?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

godiva goddess said:


> Awww...what a fabulous day!! Thank you for sharing the pictures, all the pups and humans (hehe) looked amazing!!


 Thank you!:wub:


uniquelovdolce said:


> i just want to say one word "PRICELESS" the pics are amazing , awesome that they all bonded and that u girls had such a wonderful time . the pics all of them are to die for .. what kind of camera do you have tammy ?


 Thanks Liza! I have a Canon Rebel. I Would really like to take a class and learn how to utilize all the camera settings.


----------

